# 7.65 1914 Automatic Pistol



## CUnEll (Jun 14, 2009)

I have a 7.65 1914 Automatic Pistol Titanic Patent that was my grandfathers from WWII. He says he stole it from a dead guy, that's good enough for me since I wasn't around.

A while back I was shooting it and it would only fire one at a time. It would eject the one I shot, load the other but it was like the hammer was stuck. I pull back on the slide, eject that bullet that had not fired and it would fire the next one.

I was hoping that somebody has worked with one of these before and can help me. Any information on the gun would be great too. I have found very little with a lot of research.

Here are a few pics. Not the best quality but they're good enough.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Maybe Spanish?
Looks as if its extractor is missing. On second thought, maybe not: there's _something_ in that slot.
Its hammer (inside frame/slide) is following the slide down, rather than remaining cocked as the slide moves forward. This indicates that either the sear is broken (or has a rounded tip), or the cock notch in the hammer is broken (or rounded). Or both.
Stop using this pistol. Have it repaired by a competent gunsmith, or relegate it to relic status. It isn't safe to use.


----------



## CUnEll (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks for the response. I went and talked with a local gunsmith and he said that the extractor was missing. On that note, if anybody know of where I could find one, not likely though, please let me know.


----------

